# [Q]Le Facebook App



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i'm currently looking for a good facebook app for my touchpad, the offical one crashes non stop on my tp (Dl'd from 4shared.com) Any ideas...


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

I use seesmic for mine...or just the browser...hope this helps


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Also, have you tried setting a fake GPS location using Fake GPS from the market?

If that doesn't work, Tweetdeck is one option.

Seesmic is a good app.

I've heard version 1.5.2 works.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i'm currently looking for a good facebook app for my touchpad, the offical one crashes non stop on my tp (Dl'd from 4shared.com) Any ideas...


I just use the face book app. For some reason mine works fine. go figure. I had a lot of apps that crashed at first but every time I found one I'd uninstall it and re download it from he Market and they have all worked fine since.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

piiman said:


> I just use the face book app. For some reason mine works fine. go figure. I had a lot of apps that crashed at first but every time I found one I'd uninstall it and re download it from he Market and they have all worked fine since.


it won't show up in the markter, Same with twitter, is there a market update by chance??


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

ericerk said:


> it won't show up in the markter, Same with twitter, is there a market update by chance??


There is a market fix, it's stickied at the top of this forum.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

If you're on Alpha 2, the market fix is included already.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Seriously guys, get Fake GPS from the market, set a position in it, and the Facebook app will run w/out FC.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

I use seismic just because I think it is a hell of a lot less clunky than the real FB app.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

"Redflea said:


> Seriously guys, get Fake GPS from the market, set a position in it, and the Facebook app will run w/out FC.


Ill try that now


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Seriously guys, get Fake GPS from the market, set a position in it, and the Facebook app will run w/out FC.


This is correct.


----------



## galandy (Oct 20, 2011)

FriendCaster just added Tablet support for Gingerbread tablets! Looks great on the Touchpad


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

New friendcaster update is fantastic. Great tablet interface.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the Friendcaster tip. That should be a native app. What does Friendcaster Pro offer?


----------



## Vol4One (Aug 29, 2011)

asif9t9 said:


> Thanks for the Friendcaster tip. That should be a native app. What does Friendcaster Pro offer?


Ad-free is the only difference I believe.


----------



## netuser (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice









Anyone know how to change profile pic in either of app?

Thanks


----------

